# Herf'n Ohio



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gonna be in Columbus on Feb. 24th and 25th for a show.http://www.thelodgebarcolumbus.com/ Does a local know a good B&M or place to smoke? Lets Herf!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet! I would love to meet up with you and light up a few, maybe even show you around town. PM sent with more details. :w

*EDIT* It sucks you won't be here on the 22nd! My local B&M is having a private event I could get you in to with free drinks and also a rep will be there introducing Padilla cigars (even the 8&11 cigars), with a special buy two get one free deal.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

If we can't find any other place to smoke, we can go to my local Tinder Box and light up a few.

Tinder Box
4028 Townsfair Way
Columbus, OH 43219
(614) 475-7872

FpDoc, Klugs...can anyone else make it to Columbus that weekend?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Id love to. its a 4 hour drive though id have to think about it. i have yet to smoke with anyone on this board. keep me in the loop yall ill certinly consider it.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Darb85 said:


> Id love to. its a 4 hour drive though id have to think about it. i have yet to smoke with anyone on this board. keep me in the loop yall ill certinly consider it.


Get a couple Detroit brothers together and make a road trip of it.. Send a PM to C from the D.. He knows Fred and would be interested.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump...Be there Friday..Herfn Saturday..


----------

